# Bargman Running LIght



## ARCHER (May 9, 2006)

Help.  I have a bad running light that was made by Bargman in the year 1989 and I can't find a replacement.  The contacts inside the light are broken so I need the entire light.  I have contacted Winnebago, RV dealers and other supply houses around home base without any luck.
Light is:  Bargman 61, SAE-P2-85 (these are the only numbers on the outside of the light lens cover.
Anyone know where I might go to find this?  I sent email to Tekonsha, who apparently owns Bargman now, but have not received any responce yet.
tks all


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 10, 2006)

Bargman Running LIght

Archer, 
We need the number off the base to match the light.  Your number is just the lens number.  I have been out of town and just found this, but I will look tomorrow and see if I can find anything close to your numbers.  I have a catalog with a lot of Bargman products.


----------



## ARCHER (May 11, 2006)

Bargman Running LIght

Grandview, tks.  I got an email from Bargman which basically said they don't carry it anymore.  It was original on my ole 89.  It has four screws, two to hold lens on and two to hold inside part of light to MH frame hole.  If I can't find it, I'll try to gerry rig it to work.  I did not see any other numbers on this light other than what was on the outside of the lens.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 11, 2006)

Bargman Running LIght

Yep, 
Looked in my book and a 61 is not listed.  They make a 59 that the lens snaps on and they make a 17 that has 2 screws showing through the lens.  Maybe something is close.  Good Luck


----------



## ARCHER (May 12, 2006)

Bargman Running LIght

FIXED IT.  Took the old light and cut off the part that holds the wires and bulb holder.  Had purchased a insert for new bulb (the newer kind that goes in from behind the light and turns to hold in place).  Superglued it in place and then put some epoxy around the edges for support.  Tested light and it works just fine so will reinstall it next week.  Where there is a will, there is a way.  Who says the old stuff won't work years down the road.  Now if I can fix my furnace, I'll be one step further to having a top notch RV again.  Tks for the help and suggestions.       :laugh:


----------



## Shadow (May 12, 2006)

Bargman Running LIght

Way to go ARCHER, sure wish you was coming back to Texas for the winter! Have a few things in the barn for you to look at :laugh: . You thinking about adding a slide to the ole girl?


----------



## Judy (May 14, 2006)

Bargman Running LIght

Way to go. Any pictures?


----------



## ARCHER (May 14, 2006)

Bargman Running LIght

Judy, no pics, sorry.  If you need some guidance, I'll be glad to walk ya through what I did to the light to get it to work.   I'll be installing the redesigned light tomorrow, so hope it works when I get it all installed.  If not, it's got to be the wiring inside so a new problem, maybe.
Butch, sorry about not coming back to Texas next winter, however, I'd love to putz around with your stuff in the barn.  I just love trying to fix stuff and as with the light, redesigning the original design to make it work.  Just hope I can do the same to the furnace (sure hope it is just cleaning or maybe something simple).  No slide to the ole gal.


----------



## ARCHER (May 17, 2006)

Bargman Running LIght

Well darn it.  I fixed the one light and it worked perfectly.  Checked the other  4 running lights, two were ok, one the bulb was burned out, but daggumit, the 4th one had the same problem as the one I rebuilt, so I'm in the process I going back to the drawing board and rebuilding it like the first one.  Guess I'll never get to the furnace until later this summer, since I'm headed to the Beautiful State Of Minnesota TO FISH and relax for two whole weeks. :laugh:


----------



## Shadow (May 18, 2006)

Bargman Running LIght

Enjoy ARCHER, be sure to tell us about the one that got away.


----------

